# Palapa Bar



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

Here is a link to my facebook page and the Palapa Bar I built in Port Aransas. 
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=4506573790699&set=pcb.4506639312337&type=1&theater


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

This was the drawing and sketches for the plan. I used a salvaged 10' satellite dish, 2 3/8 Drill pipe and angle iron for the pole and base. The base was anchored to the slab with lag bolts. 300 +/- Palmetto palm fauns were individually tied in place. The table was built in two pieces and then wrapped around the pole. The table is six sided so I made six stools. The table and stools were made from 5/4 treated deck boards. The sides of the table is made of 6" cedar fencing. I wrapped the pole with some old anchor rope found on the beach. Wire was laced thru and over the palms to keep them in place during high winds. To finish it off I will run some string lights inside the canopy and install a weather proof outlet on the tabletop, gotta have tunes and a blender hookup.


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

These last two photos were as me and my neighbor places the pole in place and bolted it to the slab. Finally the finished project.

This took about 30 hrs spread out over a couple weeks. The last two days were tying the palms and building the table and stools.

All total I spent < 300.00, most of the materials ( satellite dish, palms ) I salvaged. I bought the wood. It was very labor intensive, especially tying the palms, that took 8 hrs.

But the enjoyment will be priceless.

This is for our second home / vacation rental in Port Aransas. 
http://helenshideaway.com/
http://www.homeaway.com/vacation-rental/p3472056


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

It looks really nice. Did you apply any flame retardant on the palms?


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

> any flame retardant on the palms


lol, u had to ask


----------

